# Key West Tour



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone here made this trip with a travel trailer? Any recomedations on Parks to stay at?


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

MikeS2942 said:


> Has anyone here made this trip with a travel trailer? Any recomedations on Parks to stay at?


Been thinking about this too, after we find a trailer worth buying.
To your question, go to Google maps and type in RV parks near where you want to stay and then you can read the reviews.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Me and the old lady drove down this past New Years. My mission was to ensure a good route for clearance and fuel availability. The joint mission was to find a RV park to come back to this summer. My mission was accomplished easily enough-the joint mission not so much. Please keep in mind that we were down there during the busiest time of year - summer is not as crowded except during the first weeks of lobster season (Aug 6). Our RV is a 39' toy hauler (fifth wheel).

I had high hopes for Boyds-it turned out to be jam packed with maybe 3-4 inches between extended slides, and a whole bunch of ya-hoos. The RV sites were not improved, just dirt (actually mud). The driveways were packed dirt or mud. Crossed that off the list pretty quick. Not so confident I could park my trailer here.

Had also thought about Bluewater Key Resort. You can rent from the resort, or you can rent from an offsite management company (a little cheaper). The folks or lady that ran the place must have been from New York. Definitely not friendly. Very small window to arrive and check in, if you miss it, you have to wait until the following day. Nice sites - all level concrete and good driveways. Many of the sites are on the water and have a covered patio with furniture. They are still a possibility, but most likely not. 

Grassy Key RV Resort was OK. The area was clean. The entire place was covered in gravel. Depending on the color of the gravel you knew where to park your RV, where to park your vehicle, and where you could drive. A definite maybe on my list.

Carefree Pelican RV Park on Marathon - it's a dump.

Jolly Roger - Kind of sketchy, not for us.

Sunshine Key RV Resort - is a Thousand Trails campground. It looked OK. Plenty of room to maneuver in and out of the park from the highway. Definite possibility.

Big Pine Key Fishing Camp - really liked this place as far as location and fishing access. They had less than 6 spaces that could accommodate a RV as big as mine. Designed and laid out for RVs 28' or smaller. Off my list of possibilities.

Did not check out any of the KOAs - I usually don't like them and would prefer to stay in a Walmart parking lot.

Bahia Hondo State Park was awesome - size of spaces would be tight, not all had full hookup (missing sewer). Availability was another issue, state parks are relatively cheap and always full.

There were several others that we wanted to check out but we were busy with scuba diving and sight seeing.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

texas skiffaroo said:


> MikeS2942 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here made this trip with a travel trailer? Any recomedations on Parks to stay at?
> ...


We tarded ours in recently for a new Jayco. The guys at Lone Star RV were outstanding as well as on the up & up. I really cant express how happy we were.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

texas skiffaroo said:


> MikeS2942 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here made this trip with a travel trailer? Any recomedations on Parks to stay at?
> ...


Tex

Thanks for the very well thought out plan. I have been YouTubing Bluewater Resort and it actually was top on my list. I sent them an email today in hopes of making plans. I might shoot for September now since we have a shutdown at work that will interfere with my earlier plans

Ill keep the other positives on the front of my list to reserve if other plans fall thru. Thanks again.


----------

